# Better than Clay??



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Just been sent this from a friend who saw it on another forum.

Discuss



> NANOSKIN Autoscrub 3 inch Pad - Better and Faster than Claying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm.... Would need to buy one and see whether it leaves a surface which feels smoother than clay..... Interesting though...


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

This has been broughup already i belive a few of the traders are getting them in to review it.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Seen this too a few weeks ago and make me really curious.

Also the nanoskin towel !!!!


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

All well and good, but would it be quicker than clay bars if you do it by hand. Not everyone has access to a d/a. Would need a higher initial outlay if you have to purchase a machine as well.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I think it's aimed more at Pro's and Enthusiasts rather than someone who doesn't machine polish


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Can it be used by hand? A couple of the pictures seem to show him doing just that, but it says "DA polisher is required"


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

These are in testing right now

I was unsure but willing to give it a go


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> These are in testing right now
> 
> I was unsure but willing to give it a go


Is there going to be an official review?? And if you like it, will you stock it??


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> These are in testing right now
> 
> I was unsure but willing to give it a go


How's it looking so far?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill post something up this coming week. 

Its weird but sometimes we need to change the way we think (I hate change lol)


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Will be watching this


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mmmm.
I don't know if it's the same make, but I remember seeing something like this a couple of months ago.
Now when it mentions in the blurb that it should last for 50-60 uses......

Does that mean 50-60 average size cars.....

Or...

Does that mean 50-60 panels :doublesho......... .


Would'nt mind more info on the Nanoskin Surface Prep Towel though, that looks pretty good too :thumb:.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

very interesting concept, will be watching with interest.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Also very interested as i love using the clay. Find it quite relaxing to do. So it might not replace claying for me unless i have a job where any time saved is great


----------



## washira (May 14, 2011)

interestthing


i'm looking for tools to decrease my clay time...wow!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmmm interesting but im curious!
Can you use it by hand as in the pics it shows it being done by hand???

Will be watching with interest also :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Also very interested as i love using the clay. Find it quite relaxing to do. So it might not replace claying for me unless i have a job where any time saved is great


I quite like the claying process too to be honest. Unless this new product really is revolutionary and is significantly better than clay I won't be one for using it. I'm not really into "speedy remedy" type products especially when machines are involved.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

If it works well under review i will get one.....i hate claying !!!


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it like the chemical guys clay block. A rubber type finish? If so ive read quite a few reports of that scratching and marring.

Still ill be very interested in a pro doing a review.


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the idea of the Nanoskin towel, will be interested to see a review on it.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

trv8 said:


> Mmmm.
> I don't know if it's the same make, but I remember seeing something like this a couple of months ago.
> Now when it mentions in the blurb that it should last for 50-60 uses......
> 
> ...


They say 60 average sized cars. I'd be interested to hear feedback also.

Tim


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I've only just started to use clay myself, now something else comes out.

Don't tell me that sponges and chamois leathers have gone out of favour while I've been out today, I can't keep up.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Only time will tell with this product.
Were gonna get sceptics untill a few people have tried and tested this for thereselves.
I think it may be a winner but i dont think you can ever replace clay full stop.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

OldskoolRS said:


> I've only just started to use clay myself, now something else comes out.
> 
> Don't tell me that sponges and chamois leathers have gone out of favour while I've been out today, I can't keep up.


Sponges are back in now mate but only with custard


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the CUE words for me were LESS FATIGUE .
As much as claying is theraputic , anything that saves time and does as an effective job , leaving me with more energy for polishing wins hands down in my book .
For those who mention having to buy a DA . I think the towel seems to be as effective .


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Stomper said:


> I think the CUE words for me were LESS FATIGUE .
> As much as claying is theraputic , anything that saves time and does as an effective job , leaving me with more energy for polishing wins hands down in my book .
> For those who mention having to buy a DA . I think the towel seems to be as effective .


I agree with this. As I don't have a garage I am always having to wait for 2/3 days in a row with decent weather. If the towel product is effective and can save me time so I can spend more time on correction I will be willing to give it a try.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Before clay, folk used to just machine off contaminants (with the ensuing marring etc)

To me, this just looks much the same just without a polish, more like just running a pad over the surface?


----------



## agb123 (Dec 24, 2011)

wonder what way this would work in regards to different grades of clay I.e. soft, medium or hard being able to remove different types of contamination.
personally i will be hard to convince on this one. at least with clay you can see what you are removing which I find satisfying plus if removing the likes of tar etc via da is bound to cause some sort of marring to the paint if they come loose inside the pad.
time will tell


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Deffo something to watch out for for me, I like caying the car but to me it's a bit PITA:lol: so if this does the same thing with less effort it might be worth it. One thing to see how long would this last and quality of finish against comparable clay bars.:speechles


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

agb123 said:


> wonder what way this would work in regards to different grades of clay I.e. soft, medium or hard being able to remove different types of contamination.
> personally i will be hard to convince on this one. at least with clay you can see what you are removing which I find satisfying plus if removing the likes of tar etc via da is bound to cause some sort of marring to the paint if they come loose inside the pad.
> time will tell


My understanding is that this will be available in two grades - regular and fine - for both the towel and the pad. The regular grade is available right now, while the fine grade is in testing.


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> Ill post something up this coming week.
> 
> Its weird but sometimes we need to change the way we think (I hate change lol)


Did you get a chance to test the products?

Cheers


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tests and Feedback looking good so far


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

agb123 said:


> at least with clay you can see what you are removing which I find satisfying plus if removing the likes of tar etc via da is bound to cause some sort of marring to the paint if they come loose inside the pad.
> time will tell


Just what I was thinking as I read this thread.

Also wondering how much.... Only going to be cost effective for the pros I assume.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I wonder how much they gonna be once they hit Rip off Britain.:doublesho


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> Tests and Feedback looking good so far


I'll be interested in these, if it's as good as claying and is quicker to use, it's a no-brainer and definate 'must have item' for me :thumb:.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Very interesting, like the idea of the Nano cloth, especially if you can wash it out during use, less marring as you re-lube the cloth with water as you rinse every time :thumb:


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Focusaddict said:


> I wonder how much they gonna be once they hit Rip off Britain.:doublesho


The towel is already for sale on Ebay but the price is an eye watering £69 delivered! :doublesho


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

magicone said:


> The towel is already for sale on Ebay but the price is an eye watering £69 delivered! :doublesho


Have a link please :wave:,


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Have a link please :wave:,


Link here.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

magicone said:


> Link here.


Nice one mate :thumb:.
Think I'll be treating myself to one of these .


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

magicone said:


> Link here.


*GASP* Thats expensive :doublesho


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Not when you think about it over-all.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Are any of the traders on here going to be selling these any time soon?

If so......when?


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

adf27 said:


> *GASP* Thats expensive :doublesho


Actually just thinking about it myself say a 120g clay bar can do 4 average sized cars at an average cost of £9.00. 60 cars would cost £135

This towel is meant to do around 60 cars at £65 so it doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Are any of the traders on here going to be selling these any time soon?
> 
> If so......when?


Not heard much apart from Concours. When these items come from the US they are usually the same price in GBP because of shipping/customs. The towel retails at $54.99 so it will be likely to be £54.99 or there abouts.

I am waiting for the fine grade towel to be released which is less aggressive.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

magicone said:


> Actually just thinking about it myself say a 120g clay bar can do 4 average sized cars at an average cost of £9.00. 60 cars would cost £135
> 
> This towel is meant to do around 60 cars at £65 so it doesn't sound too bad.


I suppose if you think about it that way, it is actually good value


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Are any of the traders on here going to be selling these any time soon?
> 
> If so......when?


Should be here in around a week..
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=nanoskin-autoscrub-6-inch-pad-coming-soon


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

We'll have them in stock tomorrow morning when they get here :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

magicone said:


> I am waiting for the fine grade towel to be released which is less aggressive.


there will be a fine grade towel too ? is this confirmed ?


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

Concours Car Care said:


> We'll have them in stock tomorrow morning when they get here :thumb:


Any idea on price ?


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> We'll have them in stock tomorrow morning when they get here :thumb:


Will you be selling the towel as well?

Thanks


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> there will be a fine grade towel too ? is this confirmed ?


Post No.65 here says the fine grade pad and towel are in Beta testing.

I have sent them a Facebook message to ask when they expect to release the fine grade towel.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

adf27 said:


> *GASP* Thats expensive :doublesho


I wont be buying regardless, thats a lot of money for the technology, i'll wait until the hype dies down & the price dropps accordingly.

I would urge everyone to do the same, that price is a supply & demand price, baically "how much can we get away with charging"


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I wont be buying regardless, thats a lot of money for the technology, i'll wait until the hype dies down & the price dropps accordingly.
> 
> I would urge everyone to do the same, that price is a supply & demand price, baically "how much can we get away with charging"


:thumb:


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> I wont be buying regardless, thats a lot of money for the technology, i'll wait until the hype dies down & the price dropps accordingly.
> 
> I would urge everyone to do the same, that price is a supply & demand price, baically "how much can we get away with charging"


Nano-Tax(tm)


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Scottland said:


> Nano-Tax(tm)


:lol:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

magicone said:


> The towel is already for sale on Ebay but the price is an eye watering £69 delivered! :doublesho


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> I wont be buying regardless, thats a lot of money for the technology, i'll wait until the hype dies down & the price dropps accordingly.
> 
> I would urge everyone to do the same, that price is a supply & demand price, baically "how much can we get away with charging"





mark328 said:


> :thumb:


:thumb:

It may be cheaper than clay in long term but I don't know of anyone (except possibly a pro) who would go out and spend £135 on clay yet alone £65, I hazard a guess that most will buy two clay bars and some lube or couple of clay bars that do not require special lube and water can be used.


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I clay about once every 2 weeks, I can't afford to buy 2 years worth of product in one go even if it does work out cheaper than a clay bar every month. 40 quid and I might be tempted as the same price as 4 months worth of clay.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

audigex said:


> I clay about once every 2 weeks, I can't afford to buy 2 years worth of product in one go even if it does work out cheaper than a clay bar every month. 40 quid and I might be tempted as the same price as 4 months worth of clay.


Wow. Only find the need to clay every six months and that's winter prep and spring ready for the summer shine.

Could easily get away with cloying once a year!!!!


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

nc35 said:


> Wow. Only find the need to clay every six months and that's winter prep and spring ready for the summer shine.
> 
> Could easily get away with cloying once a year!!!!


same im on a quarterly regime with the new car! even that seems to much!


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

I've been using it to remove stubborn bug splats - they seem to love my car.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

audigex said:


> I've been using it to remove stubborn bug splats - they seem to love my car.


And being white they show up something rotten... Still it's a lot of money to pay upfront. But I suppose if one has the money to spare then it's good.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I still love claying, my favoiurite part. But hey ho if it works out cheaper and does the same job then why not.
May pick some up in the States at the weekend.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> May pick some up in the States at the weekend.


You don't fancy getting two extra do you? :thumb:.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

trv8 said:


> You don't fancy getting two extra do you? :thumb:.


Was gonna suggest same thing.:thumb::buffer:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

audigex said:


> I clay about once every 2 weeks


:doublesho:doublesho Holy  Sheet! :doublesho

I only need to do it once maybe twice a year :thumb:


----------



## w777ara (May 27, 2010)

I'm getting one.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> I wont be buying regardless, thats a lot of money for the technology, i'll wait until the hype dies down & the price dropps accordingly.
> 
> I would urge everyone to do the same, that price is a supply & demand price, baically "how much can we get away with charging"


Maybe from the MFR but certainly not me.

:buffer:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> Maybe from the MFR but certainly not me.
> 
> :buffer:


Have got them on sale yet, if so....how much?

Can't see anything on your Web Site.....is that because your moving premises?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Yh bloody server went down so ive changed hosting but its taking ages and im a pc noob


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> Yh bloody server went down so ive changed hosting but its taking ages and im a pc noob


Aaaargh! Bummer.

Sooo, when they on sale then....and how much?


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

I have just had a response from the the company behind the pads and towels stating the fine grade towel will be available early June or after the Car Care World Expo in May in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

magicone said:


> I have just had a response from the the company behind the pads and towels stating the fine grade towel will be available early June or after the Car Care World Expo in May in case anyone is interested.


Would be great if they could make a towel with one side fine grade and the other more aggressive !


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Are these things from Korea?


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Aaaargh! Bummer.
> 
> Sooo, when they on sale then....and how much?


I would like to know this as well if possible. Do you have prices for the towel and pads and information regarding how we can order them?

:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.californiasfinestdetailsupply.com/servlet/the-Nanoskin-Products/Categories

28 quid over the water


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be interested to try the Autoscrub version as I got sent some of thes clay alternatives in various forms (one which looks identical anyway) late last November from a chinese manufacturer I dealt with in the past with a view to start getting these made up under SP's branding.

**Wether or not what I had a play with was/is the same make up as the autoscrub I do not know!* Thought I should just make that clear…*

ummmmm, mixed bag *personally speaking*. It does work and work well, easily as well as any clay and a bit quicker. My only concern is using it on the cars paint... The ones I had were definitely harsher than using any of the fine grade clays out there and I made sure the panel was far more lubed than I would normally do with claying and it still felt coarse. On glass it was fine and one of the small rectangular versions I had was handy for wheels.

Overall I'd say worth a try but I'd only ever use it by hand and not by machine so you can feel how much pressure to apply. I wouldn't let it near the incredibly soft paint on my GTR... The runaraound Saab was as far as my rather unscientific testing went. Again personally speaking as a trader who's always looking for new and interesting things in the detailing world to stock, I just felt that what I was using at the time wasn't quite up to the standard of a good quality clay bar.

Cheers.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm giving it a few more tests before I buy the bulk load tbh

I will never sell anything i wouldnt use myself so we'll see


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

My thoughts exactly, and I have umm'd and arr'd since yesterday as to even post what I thought in case it got anyones back's up... but it's only my thoughts... Others may find differently with the Autoscrub product but seeing as very few have tried these thus far and alot of people saying it's on their list I thought it fair to post my limited findings on the same type of products I'd been given to try.

.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't wait to buy this


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Wouldn't this product be more directed at cars that are really bad, that has never been done before, using the rotary ?

The clay bar does get the car very smooth, especially when polishing after etc, so is this just another gimmick to make money ?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

These things use exactly the same tech as the Clay Block from Chemical Guys.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/SURFACE_CLEANING_CLAY_BAR_ALTERNATIVE_p/clyblk.htm

ive used the ChemGuys one and found it to be pretty good.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i like the idea of washing it if you drop it, im such a clumsy git i will drop the clay without fail, but as i only really do 2 cars cant really justify the cost, i think i will wait until a few end up in the sale or swap section


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

i like my claybar tho ;-)


----------



## Pride (Feb 12, 2011)

available now at £54.99 with free 250 ml of undiluted glide lube 1 .7 mix


----------



## SuperBaaaad (May 21, 2012)

Looks interesting, especially as using clay takes ages.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Pride said:


> available now at £54.99 with free 250 ml of undiluted glide lube 1 .7 mix


And how much is the p&p?


----------

